# Calculate sq metres to sq ft.



## clareG (2 Nov 2006)

Anyone good at sums will be able to help me on this one.   Need to know the cost per sq ft. if the cost is €485.00 per sq metre.

Many thanks.


----------



## clone1 (2 Nov 2006)

1 sq meter = 10.76391 sq feet 
€485.00 per sq metre = €45.06 per sq foot


----------



## clareG (2 Nov 2006)

Many thanks.


----------



## ajapale (2 Nov 2006)

Google calculator:

In Google search for:



or


----------



## z105 (2 Nov 2006)

Here is a great website for all types of conversions

http://www.convert-me.com/en/


----------

